# rice past the expiration



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I am pretty sure I can use it after reading some threads about expiration dates on the survival forum. 

How many years out would you go?

Just cook it and see how it tastes? Besides bugs, what might be a sign that it is spoiled? 
Packages are dated 2021, March, February and October.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

If it gets wet it can go bad. Dry it should last indefinitely. I didn't think uncooked rice had an expiration date.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

white rice can last indefinitely. brown rice get rank after a short time at least it was so for me but i dont like brown rice anyway. i did have some in my preps and had to discard it. ~Georgia


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm terrible and eat all kinds of expired things. I would cook a small portion and taste-test.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

newfieannie said:


> white rice can last indefinitely. brown rice get rank after a short time at least it was so for me but i dont like brown rice anyway. i did have some in my preps and had to discard it. ~Georgia


Completely forgot about brown rice. Always disliked the stuff and once I learned it wasn't actually better for you than white I completely gave up on it and never looked back.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Some of it is brown, I'll try that first. I will happily never buy brown rice again.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Oxygen absorbers and air tight containers will keep white rice viable for over a decade. O2 absorbers are still cheap.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Rice should be good for quite a long awhile. 
If I had any, that I had doubts about, probably would feed to the chickens. 
I have cooked it and fed to the birds in the past. They like it. Also fed dry.
If I had serious doubts, probably would just trash it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Biggest issue I've had with rice is that it develops a rancid smell over time.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

White rice will last a long time.
One trick is to put it into the freezer for a few days before storing it. This will kill any weevils in there.
And yes, a lot of rice contains weevils.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I am pretty sure I can use it after reading some threads about expiration dates on the survival forum.
> 
> How many years out would you go?
> 
> ...


Vacuum seal it and it becomes doomsday food.

No vac? put it in a Ziplock bag and store in the freezer, this will kill weevils.

Same with flour.

If it has weevils in it, you can choose to either pitch it to the hogs/chickens or opt for the extra protein.


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

Depends on if it's white rice or brown rice. Brown rice will go rancid after about 5 months, due to the oils in it. White rice, however, if packaged properly (vacuum sealed, mylar with O2 absorbers, etc.) should last almost indefinitely.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if it passes the smell test , cook it , if it passes the taste test your good to go.

it will taste and smell off and be unpleasant to eat before it will be unsafe to eat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If it has a funny smell dry, it will have a funny taste when cooked. 

How was your rice stored? If it was in the freezer it will be fine, but it should be eaten so you can rotate your supply. If it was in the cupboard, as long as it smells okay and has no bugs, it will be fine. Just don't tell the rice it is past it's "best by" date. Rice can't read so it doesn't know it's supposed to be bad.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> If it has a funny smell dry, it will have a funny taste when cooked.
> 
> How was your rice stored? If it was in the freezer it will be fine, but it should be eaten so you can rotate your supply. If it was in the cupboard, as long as it smells okay and has no bugs, it will be fine. *Just don't tell the rice it is past it's "best by" date. Rice can't read so it doesn't know it's supposed to be bad.*


That is so true.

This came into being because of some literate, self-aware, out-of-date rice


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't know about the freezer idea- I can do that!

And I will eat it sooner than later. Some of it is brown, never buying brown again haha.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rice always tastes better after a chicken has converted it into meat.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

If it stays dry it will stay good 
I have rice that is 10 years old we are rotating thru it now .


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I didn't know about the freezer idea- I can do that!
> 
> And I will eat it sooner than later. Some of it is brown, never buying brown again haha.


Only put it in the freezer if there are no visible weevils.

Rice and flower have weevil eggs in them.

The freezer will keep them from hatching out over long term storage.

The Ziplock bag will help in keeping off-flavors from tainting the flour and rice.

I store butter the same way, vacced and in the freezer.

That way it keeps forever and no off-flavors in the butter.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Digitalis said:


> If it gets wet it can go bad. Dry it should last indefinitely. I didn't think uncooked rice had an expiration date.


We have recently opened some rice dated 2007 and it is still good.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> We have recently opened some rice dated 2007 and it is still good.


How did you have it put up? Jars, or vacuum bags, or...?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I didn't know about the freezer idea- I can do that!
> 
> And I will eat it sooner than later. Some of it is brown, never buying brown again haha.


If you like beans, vac and store your dry beans too.

It depends on you, however, I ponied up and got a chamber vac.

This is the cheapest one I came across, it's at a place called Webrestaurant. They sell vac bags too.

Link

Over time a chamber vac will pay for itself.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Pony said:


> How did you have it put up? Jars, or vacuum bags, or...?


Froze it for 30 days. Poured into food grade 5 gallon bucket and put in cellar. Same as we do with flour. I don't understand why freezing rice like that helps but it does.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> *10 Proven Home Remedies To Get Rid Of Weevils Naturally*
> 
> As disgusting as it may be, we all have ingested weevils along with our food without knowing, whether they be adults or in the form of invisible eggs. You can find them just about anywhere – in your bedroom, pantry, and kitchen. These insects are such a common and persistent problem that there is simply no way of avoiding them altogether.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

The Mormon church (LDS) practices keeping a one year supply of food on hand.

Here are some of their tips.



> *Longer-Term Food Storage*
> 
> For longer-term needs, and where permitted, gradually build a supply of food that will last a long time and that you can use to stay alive, such as wheat, white rice, and beans. These items can last 30 years or more when properly packaged and stored in a cool, dry place. A portion of these items may be rotated in your three-month supply. Consider using this resource from the BYU Department of Nutrition, Dietetics, and Food Science: “An Approach to Longer-Term Food Storage.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

oldasrocks said:


> Froze it for 30 days. Poured into food grade 5 gallon bucket and put in cellar. Same as we do with flour. I don't understand why freezing rice like that helps but it does.


Kills the bugs/eggs. I toss the 20lb bags in the freezer for a couple days (or until I remember to take it out  ), then put the back in a metal garbage can that I use for food storage. Metal because I've had rats chew a hole in a plastic can that held dog food.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Expiration or best by date? Frankly, they really don't mean anything. Even rancid food can still be edible, otherwise mankind would have vanished in the middle ages. 

Jeff


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

weaselfire said:


> Expiration or best by date? Frankly, they really don't mean anything. Even rancid food can still be edible, otherwise mankind would have vanished in the middle ages.
> 
> Jeff


Absolutely.

And in the present day, the Amish eat some pretty questionable stuff.

And they are thriving.


----------

